# help!! how to remove recaro head rest? (mk2)



## boraboyvr6 (Sep 29, 2006)

somebody knows how i can remove the recaro head rest of my mk2 gti?
thanks guys http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JCMaler (Jan 8, 2003)

*Re: help!! how to remove recaro head rest? (boraboyvr6)*

The headrests are held on with two cotter pins that keep them in place and "index" the headrest at verious height adjustments as the headrest posts slide up and down in them and the pins snap in the headrest notches.
You'll need to spread the material between where the upper/outer cover and the insert meet to reveal these pins.
You may or may not have to take the center insert out to take the headrests off; If so you'll have to bend the metal tabs open slightly that retain the the metal bars on the insert and upper cover to gain access.
See here...
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4611046


----------



## boraboyvr6 (Sep 29, 2006)

*Re: help!! how to remove recaro head rest? (JCMaler)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JCMaler* »_The headrests are held on with two cotter pins that keep them in place and "index" the headrest at verious height adjustments as the headrest posts slide up and down in them and the pins snap in the headrest notches.
You'll need to spread the material between where the upper/outer cover and the insert meet to reveal these pins.
You may or may not have to take the center insert out to take the headrests off; If so you'll have to bend the metal tabs open slightly that retain the the metal bars on the insert and upper cover to gain access.
See here...
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4611046











thanks for your help man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

